# Hip dysplasia and good news



## getchagoat (Julie)

Good news first - Badger had his electrolytes tested and they are in normal range!!! We already have his meds at a good dose after only one switch. That is soooo rare. He's doing great.

Qtip however, at 15 months old, has hip dysplasia. I wanted to share the info as many here have LGDs. Probably due to a growth spurt, the balls in her hips are not completely in the socket. Some vets do surgery - thank goodness mine doesn't. I couldn't go through that right now. But they grow out of it alot of times. She is now taking one glucosamine tablet and 3 maalox coated aspirins (forgot name brand) a day. She got her first dose of aspirin today so hopefully we'll see a change in a week or so. The major sign was her back legs are turned out some and she 'bunny hops' with the back legs when she runs. That means they are hurting her. X-rays confirmed it. Usually takes 6 months to grow out of with the aspirin. She needs pain relief so she'll resume normal activity and build up/keep up the muscles in her legs. It's like arthritis in people - keep moving to keep moving.


----------



## trob1

Such good news on badger. I sure hope Qtip mends well as he matures and his joints catch up with his growth. Your dogs are very lucky to get such good care and vet visits.


----------



## StaceyRosado

trob1 said:


> Such good news on badger. I sure hope Qtip mends well as he matures and his joints catch up with his growth. Your dogs are very lucky to get such good care and vet visits.


Double "ditto"


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Oh, Qtip is a 'she'.  Teresa, having a good vet helps. The aspirin is Acriptin by the way. It's actually coated in Maalox so I don't have to give it with food. But I still give it in hot dogs, lol.


----------



## trob1

Woops sorry Qtip


----------



## StaceyRosado

spoiled little things! (oops big things)


----------



## StaceyRosado

spoiled little things! (oops big things)


----------



## goathappy

I'm glad to hear that Badger is doing better 

Our female pyrenees has hip dysplasia, she got it because she came from a puppy mill and was over bred. She walks with a limp but other than that it doesn't bother her, we have her on a senior dog food for her hip though.

HOpefully Qtip(love that name) will grow out of it


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

gh - the glucosamine is to prevent arthritis. You can give that to your dog. I get it at the Dollar Tree for $1 for 20 pills. 1 pill a day.

Yes, they are spoiled. heehee

She was already named, so we can't take the credit.


----------

